# Dog Photo Contests



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, it's L.A. County Fair time and one of my former students has won in the junior division of the dog photo competition. You can view her winning picture here (it reminds me of Julie's "Quincy at the beach" shot ).

I started this thread, not only to brag on one of "my" kids, but because I thought some of you would be interested in this site: *Dog Pix and Flix* They have ongoing contests anyone can enter. I know many of you already have great shots that could win. There are also video competitions.

So, get out there and show them what you Hav!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bolt::earog Photo Contest?:ear::bolt:

Your thread definitely caught my eye!

That's fantastic! How awesome is that! Please tell her Congrats from me!:whoo: 
Leslie----she could come and take some cuties of your Tori too!:wink:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ You were #1 on my mind when I started this thread :biggrin1:


----------

